# I Met Ezio!



## starrypawz (Oct 31, 2010)

What do I mean? I met him? How can I meet a video game character? Don't you mean I met someone dressed up as him?
Nope, I met Roger Craig Smith who is the voice of Ezio. 

My friends and I went down to MCM expo yesterday, and I knew he was down there prior to going and was signing autographs so I got him to sign my copy of AC II. 

My friend and I did want a photo with him but by the time I got to him they were trying to wrap the signing up as there was a huge queue behind us.


----------



## Evil Iggy (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool.  

On a related note, I can't wait for ACB to come out.  I've already got my pre-order.


----------

